# WTK~ PSE X-Force Dream Season



## BLFD1 (Nov 20, 2009)

So I finally got back into the archery game and my buddy who owns an archery shop is convinced that the DS is the bow for me. He has a new one in his shop that he's willing to do a trade with me on.

I was shooting an older 80# custom Martin Warthog that I had built for me years ago. I don't have any issue with the pull, so he thinks the new one will be a cinch. I shot a different X-Force the other day and really liked it... the let off was really short, but the bow was really accurate.

So I guess I'm just wondering if this sounds like it will be the bow for me? I don't have anything really to compare it to in terms of what a "newer" bow should shoot like. I'm still waiting for the parts to come in (arrows, rest, quiver, sight) and I guess now I'm wondering if I should have went with another bow.

BTW, I traded an AR-15 lower receiver for the bow.

Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## BLFD1 (Nov 20, 2009)

Bump


----------



## slowrs13 (Nov 13, 2009)

In my opinion when it comes to picking out a new bow.....It has to feel comfortable in my hand, if its not comfortable you will not be happy. You should also like the way it shoots. I like to shoot all the new bows on the market. Then make a decision.


----------



## Flingingarrows (Nov 27, 2009)

I own a 2008 PSE Dream Season with HF Cams and I love it. The draw cycle is fairly smooth, the brace height is forgiving and the bow is accurate. I would have to agree with the comments posted by Slowrs13. Make a decision on the features you are looking for and shoot as many bow brands as possible. Make a decision based on which bow feels the best in your hands. You will know what bow to choose once you have shot most of them.


----------



## bucksnortinted (Aug 24, 2006)

you won't go wrong with the x force,i have had around 8 different bows and i will have this one along time,if i was you and the x force line is the way your gonna go i would look at the x force omen,everyone i have talked to that has one says there smoking fast,smooth,accurate,quiet and dead in the hand and easy to tune.
try a few different bows and get the one you feel comfortable with,theres alot of good bows on the market no matter the brand


----------



## BLFD1 (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------

